# How many miles a week



## gbb (11 Jun 2011)

Well  ???
Its always around 100 for me, (about 50/50 commuting / fitness riding), but once i get to that point i start to feel it in the knees at the end of the week.

It'd be interesting to see how we all do.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Jun 2011)

An average week is 100. A poor week is closer to 50


----------



## rossjevans (11 Jun 2011)

I have just hit 350 miles on my new bike which I picked up three weeks ago today - pretty pleased to be averaging over 100 miles per week considering before that I hadn't cycled in years.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2011)

170miles if i only commute, over 200 if I go out for a ride on the weekend (which is becoming less and less)


----------



## endoman (11 Jun 2011)

About 90 average, for last 4 weeks, will be upping that once I get fitter


----------



## Mark W (11 Jun 2011)

About 90 to 100 a week, but hoping to up this by at least 50 more.

All depends on how often I commute during the week.


----------



## Oldgit (11 Jun 2011)

Commuting 90 miles per week plus about 25 at the weekend. would like to increase that though.


----------



## lulubel (11 Jun 2011)

I've gone from practically nothing a few weeks ago to 85 miles last week, and probably something similar this week.

I'd like to be doing around 100 miles a week. From past experience, I know if I go much over that, I start struggling and getting odd aches and pains.


----------



## MoG (11 Jun 2011)

185 miles per week, 222 if I work Sunday - all commuting on my Saracen Instinct with city jets fitted, but looking to get a new bike in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## eddie coffin (11 Jun 2011)

Averaging about 150 p/week. 60ish commuting and the rest on days off. I'm starting to think that the commuting miles are the ones that do the most good cos theyre non negotiable. Riding 15 miles to work at 630am in driving rain into a 40mph head wind has got to be worth the same as a 60 mile sunny ride on your day off.


----------



## Holdsworth (11 Jun 2011)

Usually 54 miles a week commuting, 18 miles a day and I only work 3 days per week. I then make up and extra 50-70 miles on top via leisure riding most weeks if I feel like it and also the day to day riding to town and back.


----------



## supercooper (11 Jun 2011)

34 miles per day Monday to Friday work and back plus 50 to 100 on most weekends so a max of about 270 but min of 170 ( I work nights as well )


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jun 2011)

I try and do at least 150 a week, but try and get it nearer 200 if I can. I have had a couple of weeks where it has gone over 300. My work is only 1.5 miles from home but I do 5 miles each way 4 or 5 days a week. I work nights so I have time for a ride most afternoons of around 25 miles, and I also try and get out on longer rides at the weekend.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2011)

Not enough


----------



## Glover Fan (11 Jun 2011)

Probably about 120 a week, all training miles. Been on annual leave this week and will have done about 200 miles, but also ran 5 miles and swam 2km, so feeling fit as a fiddle right now.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2011)

I'm cycling around 141-366 miles a week at the moment, based on the last two months.


----------



## gallego1968 (11 Jun 2011)

At the moment i am only doing around 40-50 miles a week as i am very tired when i get home from work and them won't go out.
But i will be soon be riding to work once i start the next job for about 12 weeks and it will be around 100 miles. But once i meet riders who go out for longer rides i will do more.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jun 2011)

100miles commuting and 50-60 miles club run on a sunday.( if i get chance )


----------



## soulful dog (11 Jun 2011)

I probably only average about 40 miles a week. I've done 90 so far this month but I'm back at work on Monday, and as I can't commute, I tend to just cycle the days I'm off. I'm generally too tired after work and besides the dog needs his hour walk more than I need the bike....


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jun 2011)

36 miles commuting, plus a couple of 9 mile weekend rides = 54 miles p/w. Pretty low, but then I am new (and fat).


----------



## huxley (11 Jun 2011)

I do over 120 commuting and fun in a week on a boardman team fs and I'm still a fat lump LOL


----------



## pepecat (11 Jun 2011)

I've done about 80 this week - 6 commuting and all the rest training.


----------



## billy1561 (11 Jun 2011)

Not enough! Generally around 50. Always seem to an excuse not to.


----------



## 2Loose (11 Jun 2011)

70-100mpw on average depending on social detour post work.


----------



## cloggsy (11 Jun 2011)

128 miles a week (if I commute to work and back daily.)

Weekends I get out when I can; I've got a 53.8 mile route planned for tomorrow (if the weather behaves itself!)


----------



## chillyuk (11 Jun 2011)

About 100 miles, all leisure/pleasure rides.


----------



## Bornagaincyclist (11 Jun 2011)

24 to work mon-thurs + Friday, work / cycle track 32, Weekends ? usually 60-80 if it is a good week. I always want to do more, but must not forget that I am almost a Senior by CTC definition, and no longer a teenager.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Jun 2011)

170 miles and 16 different beers and ciders - but this has been a really good week!


----------



## Andy500 (12 Jun 2011)

I'm doing some sort of cycling activity almost every single day. Either spinning if the weather is bad and/or cycling if weather ok. Tend to go spinning every week day evening, sometimes though after 1st going on a 20 to 30 mile road ride. On a Saturday, spinning in the morning and then a 30 mile + road ride in the pm and on a Sunday anywhere between 70 to 100 mile road ride.


----------



## BikeLiker (12 Jun 2011)

Bought my road bike on 3rd May and have done 1085 miles since then (plus about a 100 on my MTB,) which gives me a weekly road average of 181 miles.


----------



## Mac66 (12 Jun 2011)

80 miles per week on commute and usually a 50 over the weekend


----------



## Tongey (14 Jun 2011)

I have recently got back into cycling after over 20 years of NOT cycling!!

Been doing 60 miles per week as a commute.

Would love to do 120 miles on weekend but cannot dedicate the time due to other commitments.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jun 2011)

It's about 180 at the moment, give or take. 110 commute miles + weekend antics...


----------



## Cheule (14 Jun 2011)

30-45 a week.


----------



## GrasB (14 Jun 2011)

250-350 miles on the road & then 10-50 miles on the turbo.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2011)

My target is to do 250 miles per month. Recently I have been doing about 400 miles per month. Being made redundant from work does have it's advantages . 

That's despite the weather being absolute cack around here since the start of May. If things improve, maybe I could get some REAL miles done!


----------



## VamP (14 Jun 2011)

I range fairly wildly between 50 and 200 miles per week, due to the fact that I travel a fair bit for work.

However, I have been cycling for only a short time at this point, so a long term average is as yet to be ascertained.

Looking through the responses, there's lots of folk out there putting out big mileages. I wonder if this kind of a post always brings out the peeps who got something to brag about, as opposed to the ones who feel they should be doing more.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2011)

About 100+ miles commuting 4 days a week plus whatever weekend riding I do which can be anything from 50-150miles.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jun 2011)

VamP said:


> I range fairly wildly between 50 and 200 miles per week, due to the fact that I travel a fair bit for work.
> 
> However, I have been cycling for only a short time at this point, so a long term average is as yet to be ascertained.
> 
> Looking through the responses, there's lots of folk out there putting out big mileages. I wonder if this kind of a post always brings out the peeps who got something to brag about, as opposed to the ones who feel they should be doing more.




gbb asked the question and everybodys replied honestly. There s no bragging involved is there ?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2011)

What type of average?

Based on my mileage so far this year, then mean averaging about 100 per week. This includes weeks when no/limited cycling occured due to weather/hols etc. 

Median average is probably 140


----------



## VamP (14 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> gbb asked the question and everybodys replied honestly. There s no bragging involved is there ?




In all honesty I was not suggesting that people are answering misleadingly. My point was to do with how likely a thread like this is to bring forth people whose weekly mileage is less than say 50 miles. And even that was not intended as a criticism, just an observation.

Or maybe I am reading it wrong and the average mileage of CycleChat members is genuinely 100+ per week. It's possible I guess.

Surely having ''bragging rights'' is no bad thing?


----------



## VamP (14 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> What type of average?
> 
> Based on my mileage so far this year, then mean averaging about 100 per week. This includes weeks when no/limited cycling occured due to weather/hols etc.
> 
> Median average is probably 140




Good point. Bad weather months will definitely mean fewer miles for me. Similarly holiday times, or extended business trips.


----------



## john12 (14 Jun 2011)

There's some pretty serious mileage here folks!

I've just completed my first full year of commuting and occasional sunday riding on my first road bike and clocked up 5567miles making my weekly average 107miles...happy with that considering the winter we had.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2011)

VamP said:


> In all honesty I was not suggesting that people are answering misleadingly. My point was to do with how likely a thread like this is to bring forth people whose weekly mileage is less than say 50 miles. And even that was not intended as a criticism, just an observation.
> 
> *Or maybe I am reading it wrong and the average mileage of CycleChat members is genuinely 100+ per week. It's possible I guess.*
> 
> Surely having ''bragging rights'' is no bad thing?



Yes you are reading it wrong. You only have to check the MyCyclingLog Cycle Chat team to see some of the mileages that members achieve.


----------



## vorsprung (14 Jun 2011)

May 14th- May 21st I did 689 miles

Then I had two weeks off letting my Achilles recover 

I am now qualified for PBP

"typical" week is more like 180 miles

When the snow was on the ground more like 120 miles


----------



## VamP (14 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yes you are reading it wrong. You only have to check the MyCyclingLog Cycle Chat team to see some of the mileages that members achieve.



At the risk of coming across as a pedant, there are 16 000 + Cycle Chat members, of whom 157 contribute to the MyCyclingLog CC Team.

I kinda thought it was clear that by using the word *average* I was referring to the complete membership of CC, not the elite minority that contribute to MCL. Maybe not.


For clarity let me rephrase:

''Or maybe I am reading it wrong and the average mileage of CycleChat members is genuinely 100+ per week *per member*. It's possible I guess.''



Disclaimer: I genuinely believe everyone's stated mileages, and do not think it in any way, shape or form a bad thing for people a) to be doing a lot of miles on their bikes, and b) stating it in a post that is dedicated to that question. 

Hopefully, none of this should be controversial.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2011)

Around 100 normally, with up to 150 on a good week.


----------



## ebournecyclist (14 Jun 2011)

80-100 and building on that all the time - especially with the nicer weather


----------



## Bluebell72 (14 Jun 2011)

At the minute, about 100 a week, which is mostly commute.

As the weather continues to be wonderful over the summer (fingers crossed!) hopefully more.

Once it gets darker earlier, rain etc, I get the car out to go to work.


----------



## 4F (14 Jun 2011)

At the moment only about 50 - 60 but a couple of years ago I was doing about 200 - 250 a week


----------



## snorri (3 Aug 2011)

I aim to average 70 a week over the year and usually exceed that by a few miles, that's without adding on the CC correction factor for my age.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2011)

Looks like it'll be something like 8-9,000 for the year, so over 150 and under 200 per week, of which about 50 are commuting miles. But I've set a new record for me this week of 388 ... I might have a day off tomorrow, other than a spin into town.


----------

